# خطة لتنفيذ مشروع مركز الابحاث ودعم المخترعين العرب



## م.محمد الكردي (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

خضنا الكثر في الموضوع وربما كان اغلب ماتم كلام عام بدون خطة ولا رؤية حقيقية .....

والسبب أن اغلبنا له مشاغل وأن وضع خطة يتطلب الكثير من الوقت والتفكير والجهد ....

من واجبي كمشرف للقسم ان أبادر وأن أحاول دعم الفكرة ،،، والفكرة التي وضعها الاخ عضو1

هي فكرة قديمة جديدة دائما نحلم فيها كعرب لكن تحقيقها مستحيل من غير دعم وقوة مادية حقيقية

فالعلم وحدة لا يكفي.......


لكي نبدأ المشروع بخطى ثابتة لابد من التالي:

1) تحديد مراحل المشروع بواقعية حسب المتاح فالمنتدى لا يتعدى كونه بيئة وهمية نجتمع فيها

ولا يمكن ان يكون أكثر من البذرة التي ستنبت المشروع لاحقا.

2) لايمكن ان نبدا فورا تحت مسمى مركز وانما لكل مرحلة مسمى خاص والمرحلة الحالية تتطلب

مسمى عام لعدة مجموعات من دول مختلفة ويكون هدفها هو المشروع.

3) إذا نجحت المجموعات في بعض الدول وليكن مثلا 5 دول يمكنهم الاتحاد معا تحت مسمى مركز

وإدارة موحدة ...

المشكلة ان البداية كلها تطوع ... وتحتاج جهد كبير

انتظر الاقتراحات أو تصورات اخرى ......

تحياتي


----------



## محمد خضير عباس (13 فبراير 2009)

------------------------------------------------------------
الى الامام


----------



## المخترع عصام (14 فبراير 2009)

*لنبدا وكفانا كلام*

هل قام احد بحساب كم صفحةمن التعليقات على الموضوع وهل يحتاج هذا الامر لكل هذا الكلام ام اننا شعب كلام وفقط, من ناحيتنا وخلال ايام سنبدا بانشاء شركة بالاعتماد على ترخيص احد الأصدقاء ودعم من موقعي الخاص لتاسيس شركة مهمتها الحالية ايجاد اصناف جديدية للصناعيين وحل لمشكلاتهم التقنية ثم نطورها الى شركة تبني اختراعات فمن رغب بالانضمام اعلامي وشكرا
عصام حمدي نائب رئيس جمعية المخترعين السوريين دمشق:16::16:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 فبراير 2009)

سأكون معكم بإذن الله ، لتقديم المنتجات الصناعية الجديدة ومن ثم نستقطب الختراعات ونبدأ بمحاولات لتنفيذها وجعل الأفكار القابلة للتطبيق واقعاً وليست أحلاماً وكلاماً فقط ..........


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 فبراير 2009)

والله يا اخي فعلا معك حق نحن لا نتقن سوى الكلام ....

مازلت اطالب ادارة الملتقى بنشر الموضوع لعل شيء عملي يحدث وينتبه لنا شخص لديه القدرة لاحتضان الفكرة

لكن لا فائدة ...

لذلك طرحت فكرة ان تبدأ مجموعات متفرقة من كل دولة على حدى ....

ويمكنكم طرح كل التطورات التي تحدث معكم على المنتدى في هذا القسم لتكون أداة تشجيع ...

واتمنى أن لا تكونو ايضا من المتكلمين فقط .... بانتظاركم

بالتوفيق


----------



## قندس (17 فبراير 2009)

انا جاهز شو المطلوب ؟


----------



## bobo8080 (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم,
و بعد,
أقترح ان تكون البداية إنشاء مكاتب دراسات في دول مختلفة و سيقوم المكلفون بهذه المكاتب بطرح مواضيع الدراسات التي تطلب منهم في المنتدى أو توزيعها على الأعضاء المشاركين في المشروع حسب اختصاصاتهم ليقوموا بالدراساة المطلوبة ثم يردوا النتائج إلى المكلفين بمكاتب الدراسات وهو ماسيؤدي إلى سرعة فى التنفيذ و بالتالي الحصول على طلبات دراسات أكثر. و يشترط في المشاريع التي تتكلف المكاتب بدراستها أن لا تكون بحاجة إلى تجارب لتقليص التكاليف ( أي يجب أن تكون فقظ بحاجة إلى دراسة نظرية). 
ستسمح مداخيل هذه المكاتب بتمويل مشروع الإختراعات فيما بعد. كما سيمنح جزء من مدخول كل دراسة لشخص الذي قام بالدراسة وللمكتب الذي وفرها قصد تشجيعهم.
يمكن لشخص يملك مكتب دراسات حاليا البدء بتمرير الأعضاء المتخصصين في المجال مقابل جزء من المداخيل 

وشكرا.


----------



## bobo8080 (18 فبراير 2009)

تصحيح:

يمكن لشخص يملك مكتب دراسات حاليا البدء بتمرير طللبات الدراسات للأعضاء المتخصصين في المجال مقابل جزء من المداخيل 

وشكرا.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
بسم الله و الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله
رب اشرح لي صدري و يسر لي أمري و احلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي
اما بعد
يا سادة يا كرام ‘ن ما تقومون به هذا نواة و بذرة جيدة و جميلة وهي كلمة طيبة كشجرة طيبة تؤتي أكله كل حين بإن الله ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية هي مدي تصديقنا لأنفسنا و لما نقول من كلام ومدى فهمنا و تقديرنا لما نعمل يا سادة هذا المشروع هو بالفعل الحلم العربي الحقيقي و هو ليس مجرد رأي أفكرة بل حاجة ملحة وضرورة قصوي يا أحبابي جميعا أود أن اوضح عدة نقاط 
1-هذا أعظم أنواع الجهاد في سبيل الله من وجهة نظري المتواضعة وهو أن نستغني عن الغرب و ننشيء مصانعنا و أفكارنا الخاصه بنا كمسلمين و كعرب و ذلك تصديق لقول الله "وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم..........الآية"فهو جهاد و يجب علينا جمعا تركيز وجداننا و تحفيذ أنفسنا بهذا المعنى السامي ليكون لنا دافعا دينيا أخرويا قبل أن يكون ماديا دنيويا
وعليه فلا أوافقك أخي محمد الكردي على ماقلت أنك لا تملك التركيز لما تلاقيه غزة باسمها الجديد(غزوة حبيبة قلوبنا جميعا)يا أخي هل هناك دافع و حافز أكبر مما تعانيه في بلادنا الإسلاميه و اعلموا جميعا أن هناك أدوار هي في حقيقتها أجل و أعظم من حمل السلاح باليد هذا جهاد العضلات و لا فائدة للعضلات بدون عقل مفكر مدبر فهذا الأمر ليس مشروع للكسب المادي بل نؤجر جميعا عليه من الله يوم الدين و الله الموفق لما فيه الخير
2-الإخوة المتشائمين اليائسين نرجوا أن نتوقف عن هذا العمل وان لا نكون سببا في تثبيط الهمم و قتلها في مهودها يا أحبابي قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت"
3-انا فني عبقري مخترع ومبتكر و هذا هو حلم حياتي و أمنيتي ورجائي من الله عز و جل أن ننشيء هذا الصرح وأقسم بالله العظيم إذا أخذنا هذا العمل مأخذ الجد وأنه عمل صالح نتقرب به إلى الله فوالله مرة ثانية لن يخزنا الله أبدا و لكن علينا أن نبدأ بنية خالصة لله و نذلل كل العقبات وأن ننسى من أنا و من أنت و لا ننظر للشهادات و لا العروق ولاالغنى و الفقر بل ننظر للجد ونقدر كل من يساهم معنا بأي شيء يملكة ولو بجنيه أوريال أو فكرة أو كلمة طيبة أودعوة صادقة في جوف الليل و أنت قائم بين يدي جبار السماوات و الأرض و على فكرة معنى الجبار ليس الجبروت و القهر و القوة فقط بل هو جبار لأنه يجبر كشور الأشياء و القلوب و النفوس و كل شيء في كون هو القادر أن يجبره ويصلحه فالندعوا جميعا اللهم اجبر كسرنا ولم شملنا ووحد صفوفنا وأصلح قلوبنا و ثبتنا على طاعتك و على ما تحب و ترضى
اخوتي قد أطلت عليكم و لكن مما أعانيه من نار تحرق قلبي على حالي و حال أمثالي 
اسمحوا لي أن أسألكم سؤالا 
إذا كان كلامي أعجبكم فعبروا لي عن إعجابكم وشجعوني على استكمال ما بدأته من الحديث وهذا حتى لا أظل أتكلم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 فبراير 2009)

يا أخوان الخطوات أنا وضحتها يجب أن تكون كل دولة على حدى في البداية ليكون التواصل سهل والبداية من عندي:

دولة الأمارات العربية المتحدة ودولة فلسطين

الأعضاء : م.محمد الكردي - ________ - _______ لمن يود العمل على ذلك فليرشح اسمه ان كان من سكان

الامارات ....

وأنتظر الترشيحات من كل دولة على حدى .........


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 فبراير 2009)

وعلى كل مجموعة بعد ذلك طرح نشاطاتها وانجازاتها في هذا المجال ...... بالصور والتقارير ...

تمام كفكرة صناع الحياة ...


----------



## pauvre (20 فبراير 2009)

ايها الاخوة الكرام لدي 10 سنوات و انا احلم بصناعة طائرة بمحرك عادي و محرك دفع صاروخي يجعلها اسرع من اف 16 و ميغ و لكن اتضح ان ذلك مستحيل في الدول العربية فانت لن تحصل على الدعم المادي ابدا خاصة ان كنت بطالا هذا ان لم يتهموك بالارهاب


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 فبراير 2009)

سأستمر في تثبيت الموضوع فترة من الزمن .... لعل وعسى نجد اصحاب همم جدد...


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 مارس 2009)

سوف نبدأ ان شاء الله بتشكيل الفرق عبر المشاركة التالية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=122454


----------

